# Thein baffle with shop vac



## VintageFlatulence (Jan 1, 2017)

Hello. First post and noob to woodworking.

I'm in the process of putting together a small shop in my one-car garage with cheap HF saws and hand-me-down power tools I inherited from my dad.

I bought a 55-gallon drum from a neighbor and put together a Thien baffle to work with my Ridgid 6 hp shop vac. Although it seems to vacuum it does not seem to be separating. Dust is winding up in the vac. What's the deal? Is the drum too much for the Ridgid? Should I pair a squirrel cage fan? I have a GE 1/3 hp 1,200 cfm furnace fan I could use.

Would appreciate your insights. I must do something about all this dust!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I use the following with my 5gal wet/dry shop Vac. I put it on a 30gal can and use a hepa filter on the shop vac. I have this dedicated to my miter saw and it works great for that, but would not work on a larger scale. I suggest that your 55gal can is too big.

 
Woodstock G6102 - 5 Gallon Dust Collection Cyclone Separator


----------

